# Euro spec bits



## rallyedude (Feb 22, 2003)

Where's a good place to look for eurospec bumpers , headlights, grille and light surrounds for an 85 URQ? What sort of money is it all worth? Finally started on my URQ to AAN along with full tear down and respray. The previous ownersprayed it purple







Must have liked barney.


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

europe i a great place to look for euro bumpers and euro lights. you can use standard 4kq/80/90 type 85 euro lights and the corresponding trim in your URQ.


----------



## rallyedude (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: (derracuda)*

was looking for contacts. thanks for your lovely reply. You do great work ,and I see your sarcastic side is just as sharp! Just looking for reputable contacts so I don't end up with empty boxes shipped to me.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (rallyedude)*

Use _Mic_.
Great guy....can get almost anything....
Located in Germany.
He's on here quite a bit.


----------



## rallyedude (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: (Sepp)*

Now that's what I was looking for , awesome, thanks.


----------

